# Monaco camp site



## Snowtroper (Jan 21, 2011)

I am looking for a camp site close to Monaco can anyone recommend one.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi.
I'm sorry but I can't recommend a site in Monaco. We visited Monaco some years ago when we were staying on a site, Le Vieille Ferme, at Villeneuve Loubet Plage. just a short walk to the station and an easy train ride to Monaco.
May be worth bearing in mind, either this or another site in a similar location.
p-c


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Close*

How close and what time of year?

I think there is an Day Parking Aire in Monaco.

Here

Grand Prix

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ouch*

How much!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

p-c said:


> Hi.
> I'm sorry but I can't recommend a site in Monaco. We visited Monaco some years ago when we were staying on a site, Le Vieille Ferme, at Villeneuve Loubet Plage. just a short walk to the station and an easy train ride to Monaco.
> May be worth bearing in mind, either this or another site in a similar location.
> p-c


We stayed there in October, train quick and reliable, tourist tickets available if you want to do more than one trip, buy on a weekday though as machine doesn't provide these tickets. Improvements being done to railway and not all trains stop at Biot (nearest to campsite)
Bus to Cannes was only 1 euro wasn't quick but good sightseeing. Lots of motorhomes camped near the beach despite 'no overnighting' signs.
Enjoy Monaco was lovely.

Sue


----------



## Snowtroper (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies. I will be going for the Grand Prix in May and I will investigate all the options you have suggested. 8)


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

You'll need to get the train. The roads in Monaco are packed at the best of times and small and narrow. When the Grand Prix is on, the locals leave and the whole place is packed. All the flights to Nice are completely booked.

I'd suggest you stay somewhere along the train line and take the train in. You might even be able to park at a station while you take the train in, if you follow the train track along Google Earth and look at the carparks.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

The municipal site in Menton and then take the bus to Monaco. That's what we did.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*campsite at Monaco*

Hi

Not actually in Monaco but I reccomend this one. Its at Antibes.
Walk out of the campsite, turn left, to the bottom of the road and there you will find a train station. They run about every 20 mins, dead cheap and very clean and efficient. Get off at Monaco station and there you are right in the middle of town.
La Vieille Ferme
296 Boulevard des Groules
www.vieilleferme.com

Not cheap but very clean and good facilities
Regards
Paul


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There,
You can actually park in Monte Carlo in an underground car park near the helipad. This is where they keep their municipal vehicles and is only suitable for vehicles up to 7m long and 3.1m high.

If you arrive from the French side there is a tourist ofice on the right hand side half way down the hill (pull in area acrosss the road) and they can book a place for you.

If not it is extremly difficult to find somewhere to park with a van, I was there 2 years ago in July and drove round for 2 hours

Parking was not cheap but was safe and also gave good access to the city

Hope this helps

Rsymonf


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

After reading posts which quoted La Vieille Ferme near Antibes we decided to make a booking on their web site.

We also arranged to meet friends who had rented a chalet there for a few days.

After we arrived we discovered that the site is listed by the Caravan Club and if anyone should consider making a booking it may be worth checking with the CC first as you may be able to get a better deal. We asked about CC membership discount when we were at the site but were refused.

A very disappointing feature of the booking was the price of electricity. The basic electric hookup is a miserly 2 amps for which they charge €3 a day. €4.50 for 6 amps. 220 volts x 2 amps = 440 watts, if your fridge takes approx 135 watts and after leisure battery charging there isn't much left for anything else.

We have travelled in Europe for more than 6 years and I don't remember any site only providing 2 amps. When I mentioned this to the staff I was told "welcome to the South of France".

The site is quite good although we were attacked by midges and mosquitos in the evening. As other posters have mentioned it is close to bus stops and a fairly short walk from the railway station at Biot. We were amazed by the bus prices on the line between Nice and Cannes. Only €1 from Nice to Cannes now that's what I call good value for a journey which can take up to 2 hours.

Now I would like to issue a major warning to anyone visiting the area. Taxis are a real ripoff!!! Four of us were at a restaurant in Antibes and the journey back to the campsite was less than 2 miles and we were charged €25. I expressed my disgust to the driver and his only justification was there were 4 passengers. Apparently this sort of pricing is normal in the area.


----------

